# Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.



## LEN (Feb 17, 2008)

So this will be my last post for about 2 months. Everyone have a great late winter and I'll be on the road in the spring.

LEN


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 17, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Len-
Have a safe trip and enjoy...they don't have Internet access in "the down under"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Have a safe and happy trip LEN ,, and get back to us if u can      :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 17, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Wouldn't it be great if Len could check into the chatroom from "down under?"

I wonder if he will type upside down?


----------



## big bilko (Feb 18, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

WE DO HAVE INTERNET DOWN UNDER.AND SLICED BREAD AND MOBILE PHONES EVEN.CELL PHONES TO YOU  SOON WE WILL BE GETTING TELEVISION.. REGARDS  BIG BILKO


----------



## tallyo (Feb 18, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

What I really want to know is do the Roo's run in circles in the opposite direction?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 18, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

TREVOR, WE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE VOLUMN CONTROL.  We're sending Len down there to see if you guys are TURNING IT THE WRONG WAY!  :clown: 

He'll be at the airport in 40 minutes, so crank up that 'roo' and ride!  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

roos dont run  ,  they hop  regards   BIG  BILKO


----------



## big bilko (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

TEXAS CLODHOPPER.  WE DONT HAVE KNOBS TO TURN UP THE VOLUME..WE JUST PEDAL HARDER.  REGARDS  BIG BILKO.


----------



## msjackie (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Hey Big Bilko, take care of our son while he is down under, only thing he could tell us he would be in the down under area.
Makes sense send him off foe 6 months to a whatever and do not give a location to much. David said that made sense to him.
Good Morning Tex, Tallyo


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

That's a good one, Trevor!  :laugh: 

PS. God morning, Ms. Jackie!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

my friends ask me if  I have been to Australia and I so no why, it looks like you have an Australian belt on. and I ask why that are asking that? and they say it's because it is way down under my stomach.    :clown:


----------



## msjackie (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Like it Hollis, 
 It Is Like the Dunlop joke


----------



## aussie Keith (Feb 19, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

It's been a couple of days now and I've looked around and haven't seen Len yet. If all these 'roos would move out of the way I might get a chance to meet up with him.


----------



## big bilko (Feb 20, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

HEY MSJACKIE.  YOUR SON WILL HAVE A BALL DOWN UNDER.PLENTY TO SEE AND LOTS OF GOOD FOLK TO DO IT WITH.WERE BASED IN MELBOURNE IF HE GETS THIS WAY. MUST DRIVE THE GREAT OCEAN ROAD IN VICTORIA AND VISIT THE GREAT BARRIER REEF IN QUEENSLAND, WITH THE URBAN MYTH THAT KANGAROOS ARE HOPPING DOWN THE MAIN STREETS,DUE TO THE DROUGHT CONDITIONS WE HAVE ROOS GRAZING ON THE GOLF COURSES WITHIN 10 MILES OF MELBOURNE. BUT WHEN YOU GET 300 MILES OUT OF TOWN THEY ARE AS SCARCE AS STAFF OVER 18 AT McDONALDS..REGARDS BIG BILKO


----------



## msjackie (Feb 22, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Thanks


----------



## jumbuck (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Hey Big Bilko

The earlier reference to the VOLUME CONTROL was a hint to turn off the CAPS LOCK on your keyboard.
Capital letters are generally used two ways, to highlight something REALLY special, or to SHOUT.
Apart from that, it also makes the text harder to read.

Ron from Melbourne.

ps: If the Ringer from 'up north' does manage to come through Melbourne's eastern suburbs, we would also be happy for him/them to drop in and say Hi!. You bring the bourbon, I get the glasses.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Thanks, Ron. We were just trying to be nice hosts!   :approve: 

Ya'll come on up! We still have room!


----------



## msjackie (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Only thing is that he is like his dad, does not drink anything stronger than pop, and you know what pop drinks,
And I know that the Navy does not allow their Pilots to fly Buzzed, and yes Tex he got his promotion.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Yipppeeee!  Now he gets paid $2 / hour for risking his neck to keep us free peoples!  Thank God we've got people like TOY!  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Hi Ron from Melbourne from Big Bilko from Frankston.Sorry about the shouting but with my eyesight I cant see too good these days and I seem to be able to read capitals a little better . also I was not aware of the protocol of the capitals. Only new to this computer business so please accept my apology.  Regards Big Bilko.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: Well in about 1 hour the car will be here to send us to the down under.

Oh, we just thought "BIG" bilko liked "big" typing!   No harm done.

BTW, most modern browsers will let you magnify the screen fonts.  IE7 has a zoom in the lower right. Or you can hold CTRL-and roll your middle mouse wheel.


----------

